# Buying the HP PAVILION DV4 -3016TX  + My Introduction.



## ritwick123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello friends of thinkdigit forum. 
I've been reading the forum since many months but haven't participated in any of the discussions here although i'm active in other tech. forums and groups.

First my short Intro (as this is my first post ) --> 
Name--> Ritwick Halder. Age-21, Studying CS engineering, Geek,
interested in --> all-tech-stuff, ethical hacking, smartphones, monetizing websites, SEO, creating stuff etc. Admin at Hackerz Zone


Now my point.  I've been wanting to have a laptop since 7 months and i'm finally buying it on 23rd September (my b'day ). I've been looking a lot of laptop reviews on the internet through youtube vidz, top 10 lists etc. Initially i zeroed in on the hp dm4x but it isn't available in india yet.

But now i finally have found the one which satisfies all my needs.
The new HP PAVLION DV4-3016 TX.
Specs- 1GB DDR5 AMD RADEON 6750 Graphics, 4 GB DDR3 (1333) which i would upgrade manually to 8GB, 500GB HDD (5400 RPM ), altec lansing+dolby sound, hp coolsense, 14inch HD LED screen etc at a price of 42000 Rs.

Now it satisfies my budget (and i'm paying partial money from my adsense income), i just wanted to thank you guys for influencing my decision . I really like the thinkdigit forum atmosphere and would continue participating hereon.

I would like very much a review of the HP Pavilion dv4-3016tx if anybody has bought it. Friends, do tell me if i made a correct decision. (Also do tell me the prices if anyone here lives in kolkata and whether it would be possible to upgrade it to home premium for free). Bye.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 17, 2011)

Photo: HD6750M extraordinary new HP dv4 sturdy for the first test - Technology News News


HP Pavilion dv4 (Core i5 2410M Processor 2.3GHz, 4GB RAM) Review - Notebooks - CNET Asia


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

Its a great laptop, go for it.


----------



## ritwick123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Photo: HD6750M extraordinary new HP dv4 sturdy for the first test - Technology News News
> 
> 
> HP Pavilion dv4 (Core i5 2410M Processor 2.3GHz, 4GB RAM) Review - Notebooks - CNET Asia



Thanks a lot for the wonderful hands-on reviews.




Ishu Gupta said:


> Its a great laptop, go for it.




Thanks Ishu, actually I was waiting for your reply as I see you quite active and suggesting others to buy it. And you are buying the new dv6 right??
Bye friend. Thanks again.



Anyone else here who has bought the dv4 3016tx plz respond here.


----------



## Dw::Wolverine:: (Sep 19, 2011)

I am also confused as One of HP store of my area (Kolkata) was offering DV6 6017 tx @ 52K + vat and DV4 3016 tx @ 43K . I am damm confused . I want Best in terms of Cost and Performance. 
Plz help .........


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 20, 2011)

Dw::Wolverine:: said:


> I am also confused as One of HP store of my area (Kolkata) was offering DV6 6017 tx @ 52K + vat and DV4 3016 tx @ 43K . I am damm confused . I want Best in terms of Cost and Performance.
> Plz help .........




The HP dv6-6017tx is not available now but you have HP dv6-6121tx and HP dv6-6140tx falls at 54k and 50k respectively (or even less in some places), Its like this If you want a 14' go for dv4 or else dv6


----------



## ritwick123 (Sep 27, 2011)

I couldn't get the hp pavilion dv4 - 3016tx in kolkata. I tried out many shops like vedant, m.d computers, reliance d. ,saboo and many other good shops around g.c. avenue. They in turn called up their fellow shops only to get a negetive response. Some even declared it a discontinued product.

In the end i bought the HP PAVILION DV6 -3015TX HP PAVILION DV6-6115TX and upgraded it to 8GB of RAM. I have been using it since some days and i like my new laptop. I love the screen size and everything about it. ( though it's a bit heavier than the previous generation dv6  )

Graphics is quite good as my medium range games play well. Battery life is about 4.5 hours.

Overall it costed me 43600 Rs. (40700 for laptop, 2100 for 4GB RAM, 800 FOR logitech wireless mouse).

Bought it from saboo computers( as they quoted the least price even though they are not at all experienced tech people. )


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 27, 2011)

@ritwick123 - congrats bud. Post some pics. 

And tell if its logo bleeds. Just turn of the monitor while keeping the computer on, so that the hp logo on the back of the screen stays on and tell me if it bleeds. 

This laptops no.1 on my list as well. (along with the dv6 6121tx).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

You could have got it from flipkart. Congrats anyways


----------



## themohit (Sep 28, 2011)

amazingly i could not find it either in chandigarh also hp  world says it discontinued 4 months back and said their is new dv4 model with same configuration(with new processors like i5 2430m )  but 750gb harddrive and raised the price to 45500 is it a good deal or not ? 
please reply soon


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 28, 2011)

What is its model name? DV4-3___ ?


----------



## ritwick123 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You could have got it from flipkart. Congrats anyways



Yes ishu i could have bought it at flipkart but i wasn't so willing to take the risk. However today i bought "the complete set of the chronicals of narnia" from flipkart.com for the first time. Lemme see how their service is.



amirtaraj said:


> What is its model name? DV4-3___ ?



Sorry the actual model number is HP PAVILION DV6 -6115TX
A mistake in typing. It's available in flipkart.com here --> HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6115TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

I love my new laptop. I'm happy i didn't take the acer laptop the people at reliance digital almost forced me to buy citing how better it was from dv6. (in fact the acer one was worse, only good in terms of price). Bye Guys.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 13, 2011)

ritwick buddy hi how are you congrats on your new lappy, even i have the same laptop 

HP PAVILION DV6, it was given as gift by my sister to me from US in Feb 2011, mine also core i3, 4GB Ram, win 7 home premium 64 bit, dolby advanced audio, with altec lansing speakers, 

all is good with this laptop except sound, i also have another laptop dell 2006 model with normal dell speakers that dell laptop sounds much better than this HP laptop, even with dolby and altec lansing speakers even with high volume sound is low ;( tried all settings also searched on internet, even my friends lappy a HP one bought in 2006 also had low volume seems this is common in HP laptops,, and my lappy has only 2 USB ports which is less all i can connect is KEY BD & MOUSE as lappy use is in home typing in keybd is easier than in laptop keybd.. ive microsoft comfort curve keybd.. 

its good one anyways , which graphics card you have ?  i have intel HD graphics, is intel HD graphics a normal card or good one??? i dont know how to use graphics card, shall i download some HD video ?? coz i dont feel any diff in using normal lappy and with hd graphics card, tell me something which i can use in my lappy and enjoy the hd graphics card working


----------

